# Xrdp

## Jabber00

Sto provando ad utilizzare il server XRDP sulla mia macchina Gentoo! L'installazione e' andata a buon fine, la configurazione dovrebbe essere OK (ho seguito la guida su Gentoo-Wiki e in effetti sulla macchina virtuale non ci sono assolutamente problemi: riesco a fare il login sia dalla macchina host che da una esterna), i servzi sono attivi, nmap dice che la porta 3389 e' aperta (open), ma non c'e' verso di collegarsi: usando il client integrato in Win (sia XP che Vista) ricevo solo un misero "Errore di protocollo. La sessione verra' disconnessa. Provare a ricollegarsi al computer remoto"!

Se invece provo ad usare direttamente VNC non ci sono problemi: si accede da qualunque computer della LAN! Problema di client? Lo escluderei: l'accesso ad altre due macchine Win va perfettamente, cosi' come quello alla macchina virtuale, sempre Gentoo (come dicevo su)!

Siccome ho esaurito tutte le idee, avete qualche controllo da consigliare?

----------

## Jabber00

Aggiungo qualche altro dettaglio:

ho installato sulla macchina a cui voglio accedere XDesktop e l'accesso funziona;

ho installato in una macchina virtuale Gentoo (l'host e' Vista) XDesktop e l'accesso funziona;

ho provato a connettermi usando il client di XP, installato in un'altra macchina virtuale (l'host e' sempre la macchina Vista di cui sopra), e funziona;

ho provato a connettermi usando il client di XP di un'altra macchiana reale e non funziona;

come gia' detto, ho provato ad accedere al desktop remoto della macchina virtuale Gentoo (sempre con host Vista) e va sia dalle macchine reali che da quelle virtuali!

Insomma, le macchine virtuali, sia Linux che Win, accendono a quella macchina (reale) senza problemi, quelle reali no! Perche'?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Jabber00 wrote:*   

> Insomma, le macchine virtuali, sia Linux che Win, accendono a quella macchina (reale) senza problemi, quelle reali no! Perche'?  

 

Qualche regola sul firewall?

----------

## Jabber00

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Jabber00 wrote:*   Insomma, le macchine virtuali, sia Linux che Win, accendono a quella macchina (reale) senza problemi, quelle reali no! Perche'?   
> 
> Qualche regola sul firewall?

 

Non c'e' un firewall attivo (e' tutto dietro un firewall hardware)! Inoltre e' strano che dalla maccchina host non riesca a connettermi, mentre dalla macchina virtuale guest si (sia che imposti la scheda di rete in modalita' NAT, quindi dovrebbe connettersi con lo stesso IP dell'host, sia che le assegni un indirizzo IP nel range della LAN)!

Edit: nmap -sT -0 localhost (ovviamente si tratta della macchina Gentoo a cui voglio accedere) dice:

3389/tcp open ms-term-serv

Quindi la porta dovrebbe essere ok (e in effetti accedo... ma da nessuna macchina fisica... e ne ho provato 5 diverse   :Confused: )

----------

## randomaze

 *Jabber00 wrote:*   

> Non c'e' un firewall attivo (e' tutto dietro un firewall hardware)!

 

Il firewall hw si trova in mezzo alle due macchine oppure le due macchine sono collegate senza "cose strane" nel mezzo?

 *Quote:*   

>  Inoltre e' strano che dalla maccchina host non riesca a connettermi, mentre dalla macchina virtuale guest si (sia che imposti la scheda di rete in modalita' NAT, quindi dovrebbe connettersi con lo stesso IP dell'host, sia che le assegni un indirizzo IP nel range della LAN)!

 

Allora forse non ho capito... la macchina guest dove viene lanciata? sulla gentoo? O sull'altra macchina?

----------

## Jabber00

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Jabber00 wrote:*   Non c'e' un firewall attivo (e' tutto dietro un firewall hardware)! 
> 
> Il firewall hw si trova in mezzo alle due macchine oppure le due macchine sono collegate senza "cose strane" nel mezzo?

 

La macchina Gentoo a cui voglio accedere tramite XRDP e' connessa in una LAN via cavo! A questa LAN sono connesse altre macchine, tutte collegate tramite switch o Access Point (il portatile e due fissi)! Nella LAN esiste anche un Netgear DG834 che integra un firewall da e verso Internet, ma sulla LAN non fa nulla!

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Inoltre e' strano che dalla maccchina host non riesca a connettermi, mentre dalla macchina virtuale guest si (sia che imposti la scheda di rete in modalita' NAT, quindi dovrebbe connettersi con lo stesso IP dell'host, sia che le assegni un indirizzo IP nel range della LAN)! 
> 
> Allora forse non ho capito... la macchina guest dove viene lanciata? sulla gentoo? O sull'altra macchina?

 

Allora, provo a descrivere meglio la (caotica) situazione: io voglio accedere ad una macchina fisica, su cui gira Gentoo, utilizzando XRDP, che ho preventivamente installato e configurato! A questa macchina non riesco ad accedere utilizzando nessuno dei computer fisici che ho (uno Vista, 4 XP): ottengo solo "errore protocollo"!

I computer pero' consentono la connessione agli altri Windows senza problemi (in soldoni: dalla macchina con Vista riesco a controllare altre 2 macchine con XP tramite RDP) e riesco a connettermi alla macchina fisica Gentoo tramite VNC da qualsiasi altro computer sulla LAN!

Ho quindi installato Rdesktop sulla stessa macchina fisica Gentoo a cui voglio accedere e l'ho lanciato passandogli l'indirizzo della macchina stessa (la macchina Gentoo ha indirizzo 192.168.0.2, ho lanciato, su quella stessa macchina, RDesktop con il comando rdesktop 192.168.0.2) e funziona!

Allora ho installato un paio di macchine virtuali sulla macchina con WinVista: la prima VM ha Gentoo come OS guest, la seconda Win XP!

Cosa succede usando le due macchine virtuali:

1) se uso Rdesktop dalla macchina virtuale Gentoo per accedere alla macchina fisica Gentoo, funziona;

2) se uso il client RDP integrato nell'XP che gira nella macchina virtuale, sempre per accedere alla macchina fisica Gentoo, funziona;

3) se avvio XRDP sulla macchina virtuale Gentoo (stessa identica configurazione del servizio che uso su quella fisica) e provo ad accedervi da qualsiasi computer (quello con Vista, su cui gira la VM, e i 4 reali con XP), funziona;

4) con l'XP nella VM riesco ad accedere alla macchina fisica Gentoo tramite XRDP sia che usi la modalita' NAT (quindi l'indirizzo esterno della VM e' lo stesso della macchina host su cui gira, quindi della macchina Vista), sia che usi l'interfaccia host (quindi l'indirizzo della VM fa parte del range della LAN, quindi e' 192.168.0.x, ma e' diverso da quello dell'host, cioe' la macchina con Vista)! Ma, come detto, se provo ad usare direttamente il client dell'host (la macchina con Vista) non riesco ad accedervi!

----------

